# Layout blind reviews or opinions



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in the market for a "new" layout blind. I have a GHG Groundforce now and like it ok, but want something a little more comfortable. The Groundforce has a cross-bar that cuts right across my low back and gets uncomfortable after a while. I'd like to hear people's opinions regarding other blinds. Not just "the Finisher is the best" or "the Finisher sucks". I'd actually like details about why you like or dislike particular blinds. Thanks in advance for any info you are willing to provide.

(And yes, I know there are a ton of layout blind threads on here, but I searched through 15 pages of stuff without finding anything with details.)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

X landr: Comfort, profile and portability


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

x-landr X2
I have tried a few and i still migrate back to my x-lander. I'm 6', 190, and i find it very comfortable. Take the rods out of the doors, cut off that nasty camo netting at the top of the doors and it fits you snug like a sleeping bag. Seriously, how much room do you need in your blind with the doors closed. The back rest is very comfortable, the only complaint i have is at times my head will hit the bar which serves as the back support, i just hunker down more. Reasonably priced, low profile, i can pack it in with sillies and FB lessers stacked into two six slot bags if you cant drive into fields. No need to pay extra for fancy patterns as you just cover it up.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

i just bought the hunter specialties hitman blind. i havent used it yet but it super light and easy to carry and its very roomy and comfortable


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i was just in a final approach today... im not really sure what one, but it was real comfy. it was really easy to conceal and had nice flip open doors... id look into those for my self, so i would have to recommend them.


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

The X-landr's are nice, but setup is a pain...thats the only downfall to them that I have seen.
The finisher is my top choice for ease of setup, still fairly low profile kidna. It is a very comfortable blind as well.
The blind I usually go to is the power hunter though, as it is super light weight and is a snap to setup and the visibility is the best. the 360 degree view is awesome all while being hidden!


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sub 


neil duffey said:


> i was just in a final approach today... Im not really sure what one, but it was real comfy. It was really easy to conceal and had nice flip open doors... Id look into those for my self, so i would have to recommend them.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have to disagree about the power hunter. I have been hunting out of one for 2 seasons, and you cant see into the distance very well because of the netting. If you have the fliptop up sou you can see, birds will bust you when you pull it down, even when they are at a good distance away. Gun is also on the outside of the blind which is a PITA in my opinion. Also the mesh collects water on rainy days and drops on your forehead like the friggin chinese water torture. It is an akward blind for me to get out and shoot of as well because you need one hand to open the top, so it takes a little longer to get your gun up. Plus, you will have the same issue with the bar digging into your back. 

Ive been looking at an Xlandr because i have heard nothing bad about them and alot of people love em.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

i like my sub comfortable i think the newer ones have back pack straps. mine has a shoulder strap so i just drag it in. takes the abuse. fits me and my 105 lb chessie in it. i have a the cheaper cabelas on and it is comfortable and folds up nice quite a bit smaller but has back pack straps way smaller in profile than the sub and easier to hide. i would get the camo pattern it make easier to hide than kaki. even my corn belt is easier to hide than the kaki.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have hunted from F/A Pro Guides= excellent roomy blind.

F/A XLandrs- too small for me, and I hate the doors laying on me, but pretty comfortable otherwise and definitely low profile.

Avery Finishers- comfortable but a bit too small for me in the shoulder area only becuase I like to be able to roll on my side to watch the birds. Higher profile makes it tough to hide in short stubble.

Hardcore Man Cave- very roomy, comfortable blind. No snow covers for these yet though- not good for me considering I don't use my layout much until the late season.


----------



## ccase79 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a hitman and a f/a sub both are comfortable for me. I like the hitman a little more because of the way it folds up. And it is a slight bit cheaper.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

x-landr is hard to setup? you just undo a buckle and you're done unless they totally re did the thing since i got one. sets up in like 3 seconds. the stubble straps on mine is too close together is my only beef with it.

low profile, moderately comfortable, easy to carry/pack in - xlandr
very comfortable, decent to carry, not too bad to setup- finisher.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

ccase79 said:


> I have a hitman and a f/a sub both are comfortable for me. I like the hitman a little more because of the way it folds up. And it is a slight bit cheaper.


I 2nd the Hitman. Don't own it but have laid in one. AR34 just bought and he likes it. Thick padded seat. I have a FA sub and like the roomyness of it.


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry fella's I stand corrected. I got them confused, I have 2 of the Pro-landr's not the xlandr's My bad!

The pro-landr's are nice and roomy, comfy but a big pain to setup.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

my vote is for the hitman or tangle free! The hitman folds up sweet and has a lot of room but no face mesh. The tangle free is my #1 choice!



mike


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had my finisher for 10 season ?.I hunt every day early goose all of duck season and late gooes season.Mine is one of the old ones all steel .


----------

